# Dudley Bicycle Swap Meet Photos



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)

Beautiful day. Great swap meet! 50 vendors! Best Bicycle Swap meet in New England! Lots of CABEers there too!


----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## tech549 (Oct 23, 2016)

A few more pics,great day, meet up with catfish,junkhunter ,mike j,dfa242,bri-in-RI,barto,syclesavage,and a few others .













[ATTACHfull]374067[/ATTCH]


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 23, 2016)

Loved the day nice to see all and convo with those of you who we only get to message off a website with.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 23, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 373970 View attachment 373971 View attachment 373972 View attachment 373973 View attachment 373974 View attachment 373975 View attachment 373976



 thanks cat fish for the pictures looks like a lot of nice stuff


----------



## Barto (Oct 23, 2016)

Hey all,  great day, just what one would expect for a New England Fall day....Windy and a little nippy.  1st I just want to thank Paul for bringing the Ward Riverside Blackwall (nice bikes you brought).  Tom sold me the tube with a tire and Brian some grips.  Got a repop topper, a 40's early 50's flash light, a mirror and a pretty cool spring loaded split stand.  Can't complain, had a good day.  I'll post some photos tomorrow.

Paul, 
Please PM me, I may want something you had for sale today.

Thanks all 

Bart


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2016)

Here are some more...


----------



## mike j (Oct 23, 2016)

Great day at Dudley, saw a lot of good people, picked up a few things to boot. The three Amigos in photo #5 are good Cabers; Tec549, Catfish, & Syclesavge.


----------



## mike j (Oct 24, 2016)

It was a great day, didn't count the vendors, but I'll go with more than 10 & less than 50. Bike Mike always puts on a great, well thought out, ONE DAY venue, as opposed to some of the idiotic, drawn out, dis-jointed three day shows that I've been to recently. Nice seeing a lot of Cabers there too.


----------



## tech549 (Oct 24, 2016)

you know what I did when I got home went on a ride with my grand son,did a pre ride check up and on  to the petting zoo,but if its important it might have been 40


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 24, 2016)

I decided to remove the original post .
This is to avoid feeding the drama.


----------



## catfish (Oct 24, 2016)

I counted them. There were 48 venders before I left. Granted I was only there for four hours, but I was there.


----------



## Barto (Oct 27, 2016)

Anyone remember who was selling a set of 24" fat White Wall tires?  One tire was mounted to a rear rim with a 1/2" pitch sprocket, the other tire was by itself.  The vendor located at the opposed end from the entrance.  across from Bri.  The guy was bald, med build, possibly late 40's early 50's.  Any hints?

Thanks,
Bart


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 27, 2016)

Barto said:


> Anyone remember who was selling a set of 24" fat White Wall tires?  One tire was mounted to a rear rim with a 1/2" pitch sprocket, the other tire was by itself.  The vendor located at the opposed end from the entrance.  across from Bri.  The guy was bald, med build, possibly late 40's early 50's.  Any hints?
> 
> Thanks,
> Bart



Yes his name is Paul friend of bri in ri and Catfish knows him too. I don't know his cabe name.


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2016)

This guy?

http://thecabe.com/forum/members/tech549.65092/


----------



## mike j (Oct 27, 2016)

The description sounds less like Paul, cabe name Rustyjones & more like Tom, Tanksalot. Don't remember those tires specifically, I tend to be very myopic at swaps.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> The description sounds less like Paul, cabe name Rustyjones & more like Tom, Tanksalot. Don't remember those tires specifically, I tend to be very myopic at swap   It's Paul Mike I saw those tires and wheel.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 28, 2016)

mike j said:


> The description sounds less like Paul, cabe name Rustyjones & more like Tom, Tanksalot. Don't remember those tires specifically, I tend to be very myopic at swaps.



 It's Paul Mike I saw those tires and wheel


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 28, 2016)

catfish said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/members/tech549.65092/



 no Catfish not tech 549


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 28, 2016)

catfish said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://thecabe.com/forum/members/tech549.65092/



 Hey Catfish in Mikej "heres more pics"  thread first pic the guy in the red jacket L/S of the pic.


----------



## dfa242 (Oct 28, 2016)

Yup, that's Tom / "tanksalot."


----------



## tech549 (Oct 28, 2016)

no wasn't me didn't bring any 24 inch tires


----------



## tanksalot (Oct 28, 2016)

PM sent to Barto.


----------



## Barto (Dec 16, 2016)

Can anyone tell me if Mike has a winter swap?
Bart


----------



## catfish (Dec 16, 2016)

Barto said:


> Can anyone tell me if Mike has a winter swap?
> Bart




The next one will be Feb or March.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 16, 2016)

catfish said:


> The next one will be Feb or March.



That makes sense, the weather is too unpredictable in January.


----------



## Barto (Dec 16, 2016)

I'm surprised I missed this last one.  I usually keep an eye out for his....always find lots of treasures
Bart


----------

